# [Wet Thumb Forum]-a moment before i tear it apart



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

due to redecorating my apartement

click here


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

due to redecorating my apartement

click here


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

number 2

number 3


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the basket hanging off the side of your tank. Now i know how i can grow out species in my tank without wrecking the look.

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------

